# New here and missing part on new RC car



## Jacko VF (Dec 9, 2006)

Well I am new here and have been browsing a for a few days now after I bought my first ever RC car and yes it had to be nitro/petrol ;-)
Anyways I bought a GX-4 RTR ( ready to run yeah right )car and read about how to wean the motor in etc. Well I have run it in, went thru 4 tanks of gas doing so and then went ok, time for a little work out but not much,nice and rich. Anyways it never went out of the 1st speed, even though it is a 2 speed setup. A mate bought the same car and his was going up to second no drama's. Anyways we pulled the gear assembly apart and low an behold it was missing the 2 speed clutch part, bloody hell. Now i bought this O/S and was wondering can I purchase these clutches from any good RC shop?? A good forum for newbies too.

cheers Jacko


----------



## DIRTsportsman (Oct 1, 2006)

I would email the company that built the car they should send you one free if it was supposed to be with the car. Or you should be able to get one from you local hobby shop.


----------



## Jacko VF (Dec 9, 2006)

Yes I have emailed them but the company is in China,so hence the search. Thanks anyways ;-)


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Contact the place you bought it from also. They should support it under warranty. 
You should be able to buy the part you need from most hobby shops or online.


----------



## Jacko VF (Dec 9, 2006)

Been searching online in Aussie land and no one has this stock grr. Would USA stores have these parts somewhere????


----------



## Jacko VF (Dec 9, 2006)

Been searching online in Aussie land and no one has this stock grr. Would USA stores have these parts somewhere????

Car Id http://gamma.en.alibaba.com/product/50020358/50086581/Radio_control_Toys/R_C_Car__GM_62312_.html

I will e-mail a few of the USA stores now and see if I can have a win.


----------

